# What makes you so passionate about the photography you do, or want to do?



## Tarayn (May 16, 2012)

[This is a question for everyone, I would like to know] For me [1] is I like for people to see themselves as do, everyone has beauty in them, or something that's just special about them and everyone doesn't see that and I like to capture it. [2] Since I became interested in photography I look at light everywhere I am, and the light that just makes me scream inside is early morning like or evening light. Even if I'm not photographing what I see, it just makes me feel so much better and seeing beautiful light in the sky or reflected on a tree is so simple, but it just makes me feel all warm inside. Anyways write below what you shoot that makes your heart sing.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (May 16, 2012)

I love shooting weddings b/c it's a total thrill ride for the entire shoot.  No redos, no do-overs, no mulligans.  You miss a shot, it's gone.  That knowledge keeps me on my toes and keeps the adrenaline going the whole day.  What a rush!

It almost seems like cheating getting paid thousands to have so much fun... :lmao:


----------



## DorkSterr (May 16, 2012)

I just love shooting. And what comes with it, travelling, meeting new people and the gear!


----------



## Tarayn (May 16, 2012)

That's a interesting way to look at things, I will remember that if I get stressed at my next wedding.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 16, 2012)

I don't have the passions. 

I just enjoy it.


----------



## Tarayn (May 16, 2012)

@ dorksterr - Hopefully one day I will travel that would be pretty cool ++


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 17, 2012)

Its magic, you catch moments in time which will never be the same again EVER, its the perfect companion for a guy like me that like to hike and travel a lot, the combination of the two are one of a kind thing, sometimes i travel to shoot and sometimes i shoot to travel, sometimes its just an excuse to go for a walk and see what i can find .


----------



## kric2schaam626 (May 17, 2012)

It's a puzzle for me, so many pieces that are supposed to fit together "perfectly" - and I won't stop until I have it figured out! Or my 1000 piece puzzle is on the floor again... in 1000 pieces... :er:


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2012)

Call me crazy (me ex-wife does!!!), but I just LOVE that doggone *click!* sound... is that awful or what??? Do I need counseling? Therapy? Electro-shock therapy?


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Call me crazy (me ex-wife does!!!), but I just LOVE that doggone *click!* sound... is that awful or what??? Do I need counseling? Therapy? Electro-shock therapy?



Nothin' like that good ol' shutter sound in the mornin' boy!


----------



## Buckster (May 17, 2012)

I dunno exactly what drives me, or even if I would call it "passionate", but there's definitely something going on in me that won't just let this photography thing go.

I caught the bug in 1969 when I was 10.  That's when a neighbor showed me his fancy TLR and introduced me to the idea that taking a picture isn't just about pointing a camera at something and pressing the button that makes it go 'click' - common in my suburban household.  No, a real photographer could do all KINDS of stuff and _*make*_ a photo look any number of ways because they had CONTROL they used beyond just the shutter button when making a photo.

DOF was just the coolest thing I'd ever had explained to me at the time, and from the moment I looked down into that hood at the large ground glass screen, with it's upside down image of the world in front of me - I was totally hooked, and there was no turning back.  What had been seen could not be unseen!

That was the summer that a man on the moon was walking around snapping photos with a Hasselblad, including the soon to be iconic "Earthrise".  That was the summer that photography came out of nowhere, slammed me in the head full force from every direction, and took over a large part of my brain and my life.

I immediately bought a cheap point and shoot Kodak, which was all I could immediately afford on my 10 year old allowance, and started snapping.  Then another cheap camera, and another, and another.  At 19, finally with a decent job and a little money in my pocket, I started to get gear-serious, and got a used Nikon F Photomic.  Still have it, love it and shoot with it occasionally - the thing is solid as a tank.  More gear followed.  More lenses, more cameras, more gizmos.

I poured over books and magazines to learn how to control it, filled notebooks full of settings to compare when I got my film back, and kept shooting - anything, everything, it didn't even matter what, though I've gone through plenty of genre phases where I concentrated on learning some particular aspect of photography.

And it just never stopped.  I'm still buying gear, still reading everything I can get my hands on to keep learning how to control it, still shooting anything and everything.  The only significant difference is that I've gone digital, so no more notebooks full of settings - I have EXIF for that, and no more binders and boxes full of negatives - I have hard drives and backup hard drives for the RAW files.

I got the bug at 10 years old.  I'm 53 now - and it just never stopped.  I don't see it ever stopping as long as I'm still breathing.  I can't explain why it grabbed me the way it did and never let go - that would probably take a shrink, and I just don't care enough about the "why" to pursue an answer.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 17, 2012)

I think the word passion is over-used by people when they talk about photography, but how they feel about it  is what's most important to them personally.  I have gone through years where I really just enjoyed going out with a camera and shooting flowers and birds.  I have been working as a photographer for over 40 years,  it is all I have ever done. It is a job, and like jobs comes with all the pressures and stresses of the work, some days not so much fun.

It has also allowed me to travel the world paid for by someone else, I've seen things and been to places that most people would only dream of, I have been able to create memories for other people... people I have never met and likely never will... they will never know who I am, or where the photo came from. Inspite of all the garbage, threats of violence, guns pointed in my face, dealing with idiots, and the new wunderkids chasing my spot on the food chain, it is the best job in the world.  No passion, just always wanted to be the best I could be and make a difference with photographs on other people lives.


----------



## KenC (May 17, 2012)

Tarayn said:


> ... the light that just makes me scream inside is early morning like or evening light. Even if I'm not photographing what I see, it just makes me feel so much better and seeing beautiful light in the sky or reflected on a tree ...



It isn't so much the light for me, although this is the best light, but just looking intently at everything and once in a while being just frozen by something I see, so much so that it seems as if the rest of the world has stopped.  I can't tell you how many times someone has looked at one of my images and said: "I never would have noticed that."  The more aware I am of all the detail around me, the happier I am, whether I'm photographing it or not.


----------



## tirediron (May 17, 2012)

I don't know that it's so much a passion as the never-ending quest [for me] to nail 'that' moment and capture it forever.  Maybe, when I eventually do nail it, I'll hang up the camera...  who knows?


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 17, 2012)

Instant gratification.  Plus, I can't draw for $hit so this enables my creative side to come out.  Plus, I love being told by my FB friends that I took a good shot!  (tongue in cheek)


----------



## sleist (May 17, 2012)

The better I get, the better the people are that I dare to compare myself to.
I'm pretty much guaranteed to always suck no matter how good I get.

What more could you ask for?


----------



## Tarayn (May 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Call me crazy (me ex-wife does!!!), but I just LOVE that doggone *click!* sound... is that awful or what??? Do I need counseling? Therapy? Electro-shock therapy?


I wonder how many people would be photographers still,If the shutter didn't make sound.


----------



## Tarayn (May 17, 2012)

sleist said:


> The better I get, the better the people are that I dare to compare myself to.
> I'm pretty much guaranteed to always suck no matter how good I get.
> 
> What more could you ask for?


Dont compare yourself to other people because you will never be them(you will always be you), but look to them for inspiration and ideas.


----------



## Tarayn (May 17, 2012)

Buckster said:


> I dunno exactly what drives me, or even if I would call it "passionate", but there's definitely something going on in me that won't just let this photography thing go.
> 
> I caught the bug in 1969 when I was 10.  That's when a neighbor showed me his fancy TLR and introduced me to the idea that taking a picture isn't just about pointing a camera at something and pressing the button that makes it go 'click' - common in my suburban household.  No, a real photographer could do all KINDS of stuff and _*make*_ a photo look any number of ways because they had CONTROL they used beyond just the shutter button when making a photo.
> 
> ...


Thats's cool that you started off as a film photographer, Im sure you know a bunch of stuff US new digital photographers are trying to learn.


----------



## Tarayn (May 17, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> I think the word passion is over-used by people when they talk about photography, but how they feel about it  is what's most important to them personally.  I have gone through years where I really just enjoyed going out with a camera and shooting flowers and birds.  I have been working as a photographer for over 40 years,  it is all I have ever done. It is a job, and like jobs comes with all the pressures and stresses of the work, some days not so much fun.
> 
> It has also allowed me to travel the world paid for by someone else, I've seen things and been to places that most people would only dream of, I have been able to create memories for other people... people I have never met and likely never will... they will never know who I am, or where the photo came from. Inspite of all the garbage, threats of violence, guns pointed in my face, dealing with idiots, and the new wunderkids chasing my spot on the food chain, it is the best job in the world.  No passion, just always wanted to be the best I could be and make a difference with photographs on other people lives.



If you were paying a photographer a bunch of money to take your photo's, wouldn't you want to hire someone that not only knew what they were doing, but loved it? When your passionate about something or someone you go above and beyond just the normal, you put everything that you have into it.


----------



## Tarayn (May 17, 2012)

KenC said:


> Tarayn said:
> 
> 
> > ... the light that just makes me scream inside is early morning like or evening light. Even if I'm not photographing what I see, it just makes me feel so much better and seeing beautiful light in the sky or reflected on a tree ...
> ...


I think everyone should stop once in a while, and look at the beauty in nature all around us even in the little things.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 17, 2012)

Tarayn said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the word passion is over-used by people when they talk about photography, but how they feel about it  is what's most important to them personally.  I have gone through years where I really just enjoyed going out with a camera and shooting flowers and birds.  I have been working as a photographer for over 40 years,  it is all I have ever done. It is a job, and like jobs comes with all the pressures and stresses of the work, some days not so much fun.
> ...



I put everything I have into every photo assignment I've ever shot. My clients know that when they hire me they never have to worry about the quality of the images that they get.  I am hired because I am very good at what I do with a camera and the respect that I show my clients. I don't believe that you have to be passionate about something to be great at it.


----------



## sovietdoc (May 17, 2012)

I like photography because it lets me share the beautiful things I see with others.  Have them experience and remember that life around us is full of surprises.  It's amazing how most banal things can be pictured in such a way that people will look at them and enjoy the prettiness.


----------



## Austin Greene (May 18, 2012)

If there is one kind of photography that gets me excited its wildlife photography. Insects, birds, turtles, whatever! I suppose I like it for the spontaneity and the challenge it involves since you really only have one chance to nail that "perfect" shot. Its like gold mining, you get a lot of dust, but occasionally you catch one big nugget and it makes all the effort worthwhile!


----------



## Compaq (May 18, 2012)

*cremt* multi-quote *cremt*





Fun hobby, for me


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 18, 2012)

Tarayn said:


> [This is a question for everyone, I would like to know] For me [1] is I like for people to see themselves as do, everyone has beauty in them, or something that's just special about them and everyone doesn't see that and I like to capture it. [2] Since I became interested in photography I look at light everywhere I am, and the light that just makes me scream inside is early morning like or evening light. Even if I'm not photographing what I see, it just makes me feel so much better and seeing beautiful light in the sky or reflected on a tree is so simple, but it just makes me feel all warm inside. Anyways write below what you shoot that makes your heart sing.



The constant learning and the ladies in front of the camera


----------



## PixelRabbit (May 18, 2012)

That  moment when you see the shot you just took for the first time and it makes you say "Holy ****!".


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 18, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> I love shooting weddings b/c it's a total thrill ride for the entire shoot.  No redos, no do-overs, no mulligans.  You miss a shot, it's gone.  That knowledge keeps me on my toes and keeps the adrenaline going the whole day.  What a rush!
> 
> It almost seems like cheating getting paid thousands to have so much fun... :lmao:



I like the free food and drinks!


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 18, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> That  moment when you see the shot you just took for the first time and it makes you say "Holy ****!".



That could go either way.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 18, 2012)

sleist said:


> The better I get, the better the people are that I dare to compare myself to.
> I'm pretty much guaranteed to always suck no matter how good I get.
> 
> What more could you ask for?



To not be self hating, lol!


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 18, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Tarayn said:
> 
> 
> > imagemaker46 said:
> ...



This proves that you are VERY passionate. You cant short change your customers and you cant give them less then your best. You say one thing but you definitely show another. You can continue to act jaded and snarky but we know the real truth.


----------



## Imajize (May 18, 2012)

I love seascape photography (especially a huge wave crashing against a big bluff).  The rumble, the sea mist, the cool air.  Trying to capture that in a camera is poetry.


----------



## Tarayn (May 18, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > That  moment when you see the shot you just took for the first time and it makes you say "Holy ****!".
> ...


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 19, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Tarayn said:
> ...



Funny, my wife said the same thing.


----------



## Tarayn (May 19, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > imagemaker46 said:
> ...


see don't try to fight it, embrace it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 19, 2012)

Wow, I really liked your thread idea and I was going to respond just for that.

But then  I saw the responses and some of them are so nice I just had to respond... until, that is, I saw YOUR responses to the responses and then I absolutely, really had to respond. Are you married? If not, can I marry you?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 19, 2012)

It's nice to see someone nice with a brain, lol.

Nice looking and just plain nice, btw.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 19, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Tarayn said:
> 
> 
> > imagemaker46 said:
> ...



Why would you want to show your clients good work if you don't give a damn...
It just doesn't add up. Why do people think it's cool to be like "I don't really care, I'm just that good at it." The only people I know who walk around with that mentality are hipsters, and most of what they do is take photos with their phone and smoke hand-rolled cigarettes.

I'm passionate, partly because I want to show up the dickweeds who are beyond proud of their work that they're just narcissistic and annoying, and I also LOVE the creative escapism of photography. I'm a big video game fan, because it's like a drug. It lets your mind wander for just a little while. Photography is like that for me, except that it's even better, because it's something I created.


----------



## slackercruster (May 19, 2012)

OP, I don't know? I guess I like capturing a moment in time. Photography forces you to see!

When I devleopd and printed my first BW negs 40 years ago it was like magic.


----------



## Tarayn (May 19, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Tarayn said:
> ...



I have to admit I have my little phases with video games too, like playing Mario etc for a straight month, but your right though at the end of the day all you are left with is a high score or a video game high, but with photos you can get lost and create a beautiful photo to last many years and even inspire people and so much more.


----------



## Tarayn (May 19, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Wow, I really liked your thread idea and I was going to respond just for that.
> 
> But then  I saw the responses and some of them are so nice I just had to respond... until, that is, I saw YOUR responses to the responses and then I absolutely, really had to respond. Are you married? If not, can I marry you?


 sorry me and my D90 have been exclusive for 2years now.


----------



## Tarayn (May 19, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> It's nice to see someone nice with a brain, lol.
> 
> Nice looking and just plain nice, btw.


Thanks, and just so you know you never answered my thread...


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 19, 2012)

I am just passionate even though I am entirely a self-taught shooter who has no education and no training in any of the visual arts.


----------



## Fred Berg (May 20, 2012)

The world at large is the raw material, and my viewfinder is the filter: what's captured by my retinas is God's creation, what I capture on film is mine. Deciding what not to include in my world that God thought good enough for general consumption is the thing that drives me.


----------



## AndySplash (May 20, 2012)

Good question OP.  I can't quite put my finger on it to give you a definitive answer but it gets me out in the fresh air and I now appreciate the local wildlife out here in the forest where I live which is something I never used to do  I never used to go for walks but it is now something I do pretty much daily and always with a camera in my hand


----------



## camerateur (May 20, 2012)

great question ))
I havent read every response yet. 
but I just love how this question is opening people up.

I want to say: I literally have never experienced such a thrill like photography. I read about it every day. I think it... everywhere I look. it is my future, I just know it.

I am so many things.
I am a friend.
I am a "wingman".
I am a musician.
I am a dancer, I am a writer.
I collect books, I collect video games.
I love my dog, I love my sisters, I love my late grandmother. I love my parents. 

there are so many things that define me.
but photography.. not when I knew what it was but when I learned it... when I discovered the art of taking a well compositioned beautiful photograph that I can be proud of, I was in awe.
and until anything else catches my attention like that... I belong to photography. and I will continue to be amazed at everyone's work. because there have been some amazing productions. and I would like to be a part of this someday.


----------



## Tarayn (May 20, 2012)

camerateur said:


> great question ))
> I havent read every response yet.
> but I just love how this question is opening people up.
> 
> ...


aww thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## 888Photography (May 20, 2012)

I am so passionate because my entire life, I have seen the world in pictures. I have often said that my brain is its own camera, and I never leave the house without my camera case and gear around my shoulder. I don't carry a purse, I carry a camera bag!


----------



## rdzmzda (May 20, 2012)

I have to agree with a few of the ones mentioned already.
1. I love the fact that no matter what you do you will never be able to re-create that same moment again. There will always be something different. The mood the light the something.
2. I love the chase of finding a photo I love and trying to re-create it or add my own artistic spin to it.
3. I also can not draw for poop and my other siblings can (I got screwed) lol so I tried to find a way to be artistic as well. Then I bought a small point and shoot, and went hey this is fun. Then others started saying hey that's not too bad come take some pics of us. Then I bought my first SLR, oh my the fun I started having again, lol definitely and admittedly so went a little backwards in my photography for a while.  Not so easy out of auto mode , but then the shift happened again and people started enjoying my photos more and more. So then it was I guess my own way of expressing myself.
And finally the chicks dig it....or is that scars?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 21, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Tarayn said:
> 
> 
> > [This is a question for everyone, I would like to know] For me [1] is I like for people to see themselves as do, everyone has beauty in them, or something that's just special about them and everyone doesn't see that and I like to capture it. [2] Since I became interested in photography I look at light everywhere I am, and the light that just makes me scream inside is early morning like or evening light. Even if I'm not photographing what I see, it just makes me feel so much better and seeing beautiful light in the sky or reflected on a tree is so simple, but it just makes me feel all warm inside. Anyways write below what you shoot that makes your heart sing.
> ...



Please let me add "and taking quick snapshots of their cars too" =)


----------



## Tarayn (May 21, 2012)

rdzmzda said:


> I have to agree with a few of the ones mentioned already.
> 1. I love the fact that no matter what you do you will never be able to re-create that same moment again. There will always be something different. The mood the light the something.
> 2. I love the chase of finding a photo I love and trying to re-create it or add my own artistic spin to it.
> 3. I also can not draw for poop and my other siblings can (I got screwed) lol so I tried to find a way to be artistic as well. Then I bought a small point and shoot, and went hey this is fun. Then others started saying hey that's not too bad come take some pics of us. Then I bought my first SLR, oh my the fun I started having again, lol definitely and admittedly so went a little backwards in my photography for a while.  Not so easy out of auto mode , but then the shift happened again and people started enjoying my photos more and more. So then it was I guess my own way of expressing myself.
> And finally the chicks dig it....or is that scars?


I wish I could draw too, photography is the closets thing to that. When your an artist you can create something from scratch, when your a photographer you just capture something from your point of view.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 21, 2012)

Great photographers see things that others don't.


----------



## rpm (May 21, 2012)

as a creative outlet and a technique i can learn and develop.


----------



## ChefPO (Jun 6, 2012)

Not only do I conceptualize flavor and texture compositions that are well received by those eating them; I am now learning how to focus on them in a way unknown to me many years ago.  Creating courses that at one time may have been challenging to create are becoming more and more effortless because I can visualize the end result before I begin it, and I can really see the components and see why the course works, and exactly where the flavors are coming from.  Who knew that as an artist creating food, I would strive to be an artist capturing these brief moments of taste, that may never exist again.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 6, 2012)

ChefPO said:
			
		

> Not only do I conceptualize flavor and texture compositions that are well received by those eating them; I am now learning how to focus on them in a way unknown to me many years ago.  Creating courses that at one time may have been challenging to create are becoming more and more effortless because I can visualize the end result before I begin it, and I can really see the components and see why the course works, and exactly where the flavors are coming from.  Who knew that as an artist creating food, I would strive to be an artist capturing these brief moments of taste, that may never exist again.



That is one long metaphor...I think...


----------



## photolodico (Jun 7, 2012)

Really enjoying this thread. Very inspiring stuff being said!

For me I live so much of my life in my head over-thinking and observing. I am not very consistent about what I "do" except photography. I think it's because capturing images is something that is both part of being in my head and being in my body. It's one of the few things I don't have to think about in order to work up the energy to do. I am compelled from somewhere I can't yet define to continue. It's this crazy relationship that's always surprising me and making me thankful to not just be hypothetically involved in life but actually engage with it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 7, 2012)

Tarayn said:


> rdzmzda said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with a few of the ones mentioned already.
> ...



Not true. Photographers create scenes and moments all the time. If everything was just candid captures none of us would ever get paid.


----------



## baturn (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to hunt with firearms. Now 





I used to hunt with firearms. Now I hunt with my camera. Better looking and more numerous trophies but, alas, nothing to eat.


----------



## mark2kumar (Jun 7, 2012)

For me its like a rush and excitement at the same time and then showing it to the person who I just photographed and seeing his/her/their face just light up. Is AWESOME!


----------



## mishele (Jun 7, 2012)

My passion is creating. Photography is just the medium I'm using at the moment........


----------



## starcluster (Jun 8, 2012)

To me! Now. photography is like a small tiny plant in my heart. I want to Protect it and raise it wisely.. coz i know if i let it die out. I would regret it the rest of my life..


----------



## Tee (Jun 9, 2012)

My career is filled with non-creatives and rules.  Photography allows me to think with the other side of the brain.  It can't be mastered overnight and I enjoy the process of learning something new each time it clicks.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 9, 2012)

if i were more passionate, I wouldn't be trolling this forum so much.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 9, 2012)

I feel like this thread needs to have inspirational, cinematic orchestra music. 

"I have a dream!"

Lol


----------



## topazsol (Jun 11, 2012)

It gives me a feeling nothing else does. I feel like since I got my camera, I look at the world from a different perspective. I notice things I never noticed before.


----------



## daarksun (Jun 22, 2012)

I enjoy the artistic side of things. The thrill of creating a memory. Capturing a special moment in time that will never be there again.  Cityscapes are the most amazing images because skylines change constantly. The same building view in a matter of years is completely different, the building has aged or been changed, the background nothing like it was before.   Capturing history before it's gone is great as well.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 22, 2012)

I didn't have any, but i picked some up at the store. think they called it passion fruit, it was in the beverage section. Not sure yet if it has helped push me over the edge or not.


Thought it was interesting when I was younger I would stop and look at something and just say to myself "this will never happen again." whatever i saw would never happen again, in that exact same way. but with a photograph, that image is there for as long as it lasts. I liked how going thru old photographs can change your mood and put you in a better frame of mind as you remember those times. I have an artistic side to me it took me awhile to come back to photography. but i'm glad I found it and am enjoying every second of it.


----------



## durhamskywriter (Jun 23, 2012)

i don't know why i love photography so muchi just do! my dad was a good amateur photog and he passed the passion for "capturing moments" to me. both of us had shyness/reclusive tendencies and photography was a nice thing to share.

my passion is in capturing simple moments. exploding elephants and brilliant sunsets don't interest me muchnot photographically, at least. i'd just as soon take a picture of a big, tough-looking black guy gingerly cradling his baby while feeding her. something that makes people stop and realize that such images aren't commonplace but should be.

sometimes i use a longer lens. although i like portraits, i also enjoy taking photos of people when they're not aware that they're being observed.


----------



## MiiLovely (Jun 30, 2012)

Ive always been artsy-fartsy since I was a child. Ive painted, drew, sketched, done pieces on the computer(drawing wise), wrote songs, wrote poetry, wrote novels (or started alot but never finished them lol) , sewing(made toys and cloths) and Ive always loved taking photos capturing a special moment in time and letting others see something from my point of view. Lately its something that I really feel more passionite about then I have before because, Ive been learning more and more about photography then just pointing a camera and pressing a button.


----------



## slackercruster (Jun 30, 2012)

OP...don't know. if it interests me i like a thing. Why I like? Can't say a lot of time. Just as one can't say why one likes chocolate or vanilla. Just like them or don't.


----------



## Tarayn (Jul 19, 2012)

true


----------



## bunny99123 (Jul 20, 2012)

I love photographs.  I use to look at family photos as a child for hours.  I traveled a lot as a child, and enjoyed experiencing different envirnoments and people.  I begged for a camera when I was 10 for a Christmas gift.  I came from a poor family, so I know now it must have very difficult for my parent to purchas one.  It was my only gift, and I was so happy.  I got a 110.  I couldn't waste the film, so I always used it wisely.  My love for photography and photos went into full scale.  I have always been what you would consider artistic.  I use to sketch, and spent my time making stuff.  Can't really tell you why, a photo to me tells a story.


----------



## daarksun (Jul 22, 2012)

Doh! posted twice


----------



## Tarayn (Jul 23, 2012)

daarksun said:


> Doh! posted twice


Um... Stop wasting valuable photography discussion space on my post xD


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 23, 2012)

Taking photos help me share with others, it helps me showcase the beautiful this planet has to offer. And I really enjoy the moment when I show my friends one of my latest pics, as they reply 'OMG! That's awesome, looks sick as!'


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Jul 28, 2012)

Buckster said:
			
		

> I dunno exactly what drives me, or even if I would call it "passionate", but there's definitely something going on in me that won't just let this photography thing go.
> 
> I caught the bug in 1969 when I was 10.  That's when a neighbor showed me his fancy TLR and introduced me to the idea that taking a picture isn't just about pointing a camera at something and pressing the button that makes it go 'click' - common in my suburban household.  No, a real photographer could do all KINDS of stuff and make a photo look any number of ways because they had CONTROL they used beyond just the shutter button when making a photo.
> 
> ...



Your story is inspiring! I have been the same way...I one day hope to be as educated as you are with photography


----------

